# Professional Chinese Mandarin Teacher



## brooke1698 (Jul 23, 2008)

Master Degree.
Taught Chinese as foreign language in a university in Beijing for 6 years.
Rich experience of classroom teaching and individual instruction.
Courses are customized to participant’s needs.
All levels are welcome.


----------

